# Retirement Entertainment



## Kacey (Aug 20, 2007)

*WORKING PEOPLE FREQUENTLY ASK RETIRED PEOPLE WHAT THEY DO TO MAKE THEIR DAYS INTERESTING. **I WENT TO THE STORE THE OTHER DAY. I WAS ONLY IN THERE FOR ABOUT 5 MINUTES.  WHEN I CAME OUT THERE WAS A CITY COP WRITING OUT A PARKING TICKET.  I WENT UP TO HIM AND SAID, "COME ON, BUDDY, HOW ABOUT GIVING A SENIOR A BREAK?"  HE IGNORED ME AND CONTINUED WRITING THE TICKET.  I CALLED HIM A NAME.  HE GLARED AT ME AND STARTED WRITING ANOTHER TICKET FOR HAVING WORN TIRES. *

*SO I CALLED HIM A WORSE NAME.  HE FINISHED THE SECOND TICKET AND PUT IT ON THE WINDSHIELD WITH THE FIRST.  THEN HE STARTED WRITING A THIRD TICKET. *

*THIS WENT ON FOR ABOUT 20 MINUTES.  THE MORE I ABUSED HIM THE MORE TICKETS HE WROTE. *

*I DIDN'T CARE.  MY CAR WAS PARKED AROUND THE CORNER AND THIS ONE HAD A "HILLARY IN '08" BUMPER STICKER ON IT. *

*I TRY TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN EACH DAY NOW THAT I'M RETIRED.  IT'S IMPORTANT AT OUR AGE.*


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 20, 2007)

_LMAO_


----------



## LuzRD (Aug 20, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> _LMAO_


...i agree!

lol
NICE!! im gonna have to show that to some of my more "mature" friends


----------



## Lynne (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds like something my father-in-law would do.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 22, 2007)

Gotta admit - it's a good 'un!


----------

